# vorladung wegen "erschleichung von leistungen"



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

hi...

ich hab vor ein paar wochen eine vorladung bekommen und dann bie der polizei erfahren, dass jemand über meine tel-nr ins netz ist und auf den namen meiner ex-freundin einen account angelegt hat, ich glaube, bei t-online, und sie musste nun 150€ zahlen und hat mich angezeigt. zu den zeiten in denen das passiert ist hatte ich entweder keinen internetfähigen computer oder war nachweislich garnicht zu hause.

wie geht sowas und was kann/sollte ich nun tun?

danke...


----------



## sascha (24 Oktober 2004)

> wie geht sowas



Offenbar ist dir Deine Ex nicht ganz grün...



> was kann/sollte ich nun tun?



Einen Anwalt nehmen. auf EvL steht Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder Geldstrafe.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

todlht schrieb:
			
		

> wie geht sowas und was kann/sollte ich nun tun?


Das hätte man Dir bei dem Termin erklären können und sollen. Aussage gemacht oder verweigert? Wenn Du nicht mal ins Internet konntest, wie konnte man dann auf Dich kommen? Zu den anderen Zeiten - wer war Zuhause, hat Ex noch Schlüssel? Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Evtl. in der TK-Anlage? Modem/ISDN oder DSL? W-LAN, ungesichert?

Thema Anwalt: Ist nicht kostenlos, aber manchmal umsonst.  Kosten vorher klären, Rechtsschutz fällt bei vorsätzlicher Straftat aus. Wenn Du wirklich nichts damit zu tun hattest, ermittelt die Polizei auch für Dich - der Anwalt verzögert möglicherweise eine Klärung der Sache ("Akteneinsicht" = Wochen verloren), Rechercheansätze eilen manchmal.  In welcher Stadt?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 Oktober 2004)

Hm,

für mich klingt die Geschichte eher so, als hätte sich jemand an seiner Ex gerächt und versucht jetzt den Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß die Einwahl über Modem oder ISDN erfolgt ist. Telefonleitungen sind weitgehend ungesichtert, im Prinzip kann jeder der Zugang zu einer fremden Leitung hat über diese telefonieren. Der Hauptanschluß ist in Mehrfamilienhäusern oft leicht zugänglich. Eine Anmeldung bei T-Online macht aber eher wenig Sinn, der Täter würde teuere Gespräche (Dialer, etc.) führen. 

Was für ein Dienst ist da eigentlich angemeldet worden? Wenn ich mich an T-Online-Anmeldungen erinnere identifizert T-Online die Benutzer anhand der Einwahlnummer und rechnet über die entsprechende Telefonnummer ab. Zudem gibt es Firmen (z.B. HAS), die unberechtigt Rechnungen verschicken und die ein solches Mißverständnis auslösen können. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

Was ich nicht verstehe:

Hat die EX keine Auftragsbestätigung o.ä. von Tonnline erhalten?

Wenn mit den Daten der Ex Leistungen von einem anderen Anschluss aus gesurft wird, müsste sich der betreffende Anschluss auch identifizieren lassen. 

die kostenverursachende A-Rufnummer sollte also zu ermitteln sein (oder ist das bereits geschehen?)


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

nee, nebelwolf...
ich hab keinen grund, mich bei ihr zu rächen...

gast...dsl...niemand war zu hause...
aussage gemacht, klar....ich hab nichts zu verheimlichen...
erklären konnten mir die kleinstadtpolizisten garnichts...

die kostenverursachende nummer soll meine sein...
das mädel redet nicht mit mir...

ich bin arg ratlos....

danke an alle...


----------



## scrat007 (27 Oktober 2004)

Hast du ein Wlan?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 Oktober 2004)

@todlht

Wenn Du DSL hast, dann kann es gut sein, daß jemand anderes Deine Zugangsdaten verwendet. Die verwendete IP ist mit Deinen Benutzernamen verknüpft, aber wohl nicht mit Deinem Standort oder Deinem Telefonanschluß. Es war zumindest früher nicht einfach bei DSL den Einwahlstandort zu ermitteln. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 Oktober 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Die verwendete IP ist mit Deinen Benutzernamen verknüpft, aber wohl nicht mit Deinem Standort oder Deinem Telefonanschluß. Es war zumindest früher nicht einfach bei DSL den Einwahlstandort zu ermitteln.



Zumindest sollte sich doch irgendein Log finden lassen, das verrät über welchen Port/Concentrator die fragliche DSL-Verbindung gelaufen ist.
Wenn diese Daten im beanstandeten Falle von den Üblichen abweichen, dann hat man zwar noch nicht den wirklichen Verursacher, aber das sollte reichen um berechtigte Zweifel an der Schuld von "todlht" anführen zu können.
Dann wäre er erstmal aus der Schußlinie und darauf kommt es erstmal an.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2004)

scrat...kein wlan...ich misstraue dingen, die ohne kabel funktionieren...

stalker und nebelwolf...ich werd mal abwarten, was die staatsanwaltschaft sagt...was mich am meisten fertigmacht, ist, dass das mädel denkt, ich könnte sowas tun....aber...dafür...bin ich hier wohl im falschen forum....

nochmal denke an alle...

T.


----------



## Reducal (5 November 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest sollte sich doch irgendein Log finden lassen, das verrät über welchen Port/Concentrator die fragliche DSL-Verbindung gelaufen ist.


Ja, die gibt es. Das wäre dann die Calling-ID, die den Strafverfolgungsbehörden auf einen richterlichen Beschluss hin mitgeteilt wird. Das gilt allerdings nur dann, wenn es sich um einen Anschluss mit Abrechnungsrelevanz handelt oder dieser bei T-Online/DTAG liegt. Viele andere Provider (beispielsweise hier mal die HanseNet) protokollieren, z. B. bei Flatratekunden, gem. § 6 TDDSG überhaupt nichts bzw. dulden die Speicherung der Daten nur für 5 Werktage ab Sessionende. Anderes Beispiel wäre Freenet - zwei Tage.


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2004)

ich hatte heute post von der staatsanwaltschaft...

einstellung des verfahrens aufgrund §170 abs 2 stgb...

ich bin froh...
aber ich bin nicht zufrieden...

ich hätte gern BEWÌESEN, dass ich nichts damit zu tun habe...

so sieht das irgendwie scheisse aus...wie davongeschlichen...

nochmal danke und passt auf euch auf...

Torsten


----------



## Druide (26 November 2004)

Eine Verfahrenseinstellung durch die Staatsanwaltschaft ist so gut wie ein "Nicht schuldig" vor Gericht. Es bedeutet, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft keine Chance sieht, dir irgendeine (Teil-)Schuld zuzuweisen. Hat also nix mit "Freispruch aus Mangel an Beweisen" zu tun.

§ 170 StGB ??? Da steht bei mir was über Personenstand, Ehe und Familie ...   (bin ich zu dumm zum suchen ?)


----------



## technofreak (26 November 2004)

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/170.html
Strafprozeßordnung


> (2) Andernfalls stellt die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren ein. Hiervon setzt sie den Beschuldigten in Kenntnis, wenn er als solcher vernommen worden ist oder ein Haftbefehl gegen ihn erlassen war; dasselbe gilt, wenn er um einen Bescheid gebeten hat oder wenn ein besonderes Interesse an der Bekanntgabe ersichtlich ist.


tf


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2004)

Druide schrieb:
			
		

> § 170 StGB ??? Da steht bei mir was über Personenstand, Ehe und Familie ...   (bin ich zu dumm zum suchen ?)



Er meint natürlich die StPO.


----------



## Druide (26 November 2004)

Ja Danke, ich hab´s auch grad gefunden


----------



## johinos (28 November 2004)

Druide schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Verfahrenseinstellung durch die Staatsanwaltschaft ist so gut wie ein "Nicht schuldig" vor Gericht. Es bedeutet, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft keine Chance sieht, dir irgendeine (Teil-)Schuld zuzuweisen. Hat also nix mit "Freispruch aus Mangel an Beweisen" zu tun.[/size]


Eine Verfahrenseinstellung nach § 170 (2) StPO ist auch der typische Fall von "Mangel an Beweisen", denn andernfalls
 § 170 StPO
_(1) Bieten die Ermittlungen genügenden Anlaß zur Erhebung der öffentlichen Klage, so erhebt die Staatsanwaltschaft sie durch Einreichung einer Anklageschrift bei dem zuständigen Gericht. _


----------



## Der Jurist (28 November 2004)

@ Druide

Herzlichen Glückwunsch für den "Freispruch" der Staatsanwaltschaft. 
Mehr konntest Du nicht erwarten. So sind die Regeln.


----------



## Druide (29 November 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Druide
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch für den "Freispruch" der Staatsanwaltschaft.
> Mehr konntest Du nicht erwarten. So sind die Regeln.



Na na, es betraf dann doch wohl  *todlht*


----------



## Der Jurist (29 November 2004)

Da gingen bei mir wohl die Namen durcheinander.


----------

